# Making fogger tube frog proof



## crittermom (May 26, 2009)

Hi all. Im 1.5 weeks away from getting 4 new leucs for my tank (finally!) and everythign is up and running well except one thing. I've rigged up a fogger with a vicks ultrasonic humidifier to run several times a day, but I can't for the life of me figure out how to get it into the tank without letting frogs escape into the tube. The tubing is 3/4 in to 1 inch (can't remember, but fairly large). When I put window screen on the end, it fills up with water and prevents the fog from getting through. Do you think hardware cloth would be small enough to prevent escape into the tube? I know that many of you use a DIY fogger, so just wondering if anyone has any suggestions. I'll try to get some updated pics on here soon. Its so hard to get good pics of the tank. Thanks!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I hot glued some Plastic Canvas 7 Count Black 10" x 13" over the hole. Walmart has it in the craft section in white for less than $2 Should be in the cross stitching section. I also used it on my false bottom instead of windowscreen.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...rst-build-log-exo-terra-36-x-18-x-24-a-2.html

Posts #13 and #15 should help you out.


----------



## NMiamiguy40 (Feb 23, 2010)

throwing this out there but can you cut the tip of a plastic funnel off and glue it to your tube???


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

I use a Vicks Humidifier as well with the same size outlet as yours. I used window screen and mine lets the fog through just fine, without clogging, and it runs 7 times each day for 10 minutes each time (I'm trying to grow out some riccia so it set to go off quite a bit). Do you have a pic of your setup, perhaps I can help.


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

I have the same problem right now, different humidifier, but same results.
After a couple minutes the water collects and cuts off fog w/ window screen.
I am concerned about the flies passing through anything larger than window screen and collecting in the fogger resovoir. 
I tend to overfeed and have several flies gather around the hole it passes though (in glass top) because of a small gap for removal.(not sealed in)
I need solution that will not allow flys to pass into resevoir, yet continue misting.


----------



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

How close is the vaporizer to the tank and what is the size of the tubing? I have found that smaller tubing, ie, 1/4 inch to 3/8 inch, will tend to fill up and clog with water while larger tubing, 1/2 inch - 3/4 inch tubing will not. I believe that longer runs or runs that have lots of bends will tend to reduce the overall effectiveness of the system. Water will tend to build up in these.

I have a vaporizer connected to 1/2 inch PVC pipe (inside diameter). The glass top has been drilled on each corner and the 1/2 inch PVC pipe sits over each hole. Window screen was siliconed to the opening of the PVC fitting so that frogs can not get into the tubing. The bottom of 1/2 inch tee feeds one hole and a 90 degree fitting feeds the other hole. These are facing down into the tank so that any water that forms due to the window screen constriction will be forced out of the fitting and drip down into the tank.

I have never had any problems with water clogging up the tubing thus stopping the fogging system. I forgot and left the fogger on overnight one time and the fogger ran just fine for the entire time.


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Dave, 
Thanks for the input,
maybe i have to many bends then, I have 2 45s midway and 2 90s top, seems the last 90, (maybe both) would have the impact it does by dripping onto screen to slow fog. But i think its the fine mesh that just collects particles and builds up a moisture barrier.
Lower 45s and 1st 90 should collect moisture and run back down into resevoir, not affecting the clogging of screen. 
The fogging works fine as long as the screen stays dry, its when it gets saturated by collecting water particles, it seems to slow/stop fog.
I assume a larger screen would allow dripping off of moisture to continue fogging, rather than moisture on screen forming a barrier.
But that then allows flys to crawl into and down to resevoir, which i dont want.

Oh, 1" pvc and 5' run up, 2"run over top, then 1" down into tank from top- 
fogs great as long as screen doesnt have water clogging it


----------



## angry gary (Dec 9, 2009)

i placed one of the plastic intake screens from an aquaclear or a fluval filter,(i cannot remember which it is from since i got a box full of them). that seems to do the trick.

AG


----------



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

Here's a thought. What about siliconing an extension that drops down below the top glass of the tank. Fruit flies have what is called negative geotaxis, they like to move away from the direction of gravity, they do not like to climb downwards. Therefore if you make the level of the fog intake lower then the top of the tank your flies will not be as likely to crawl down and into fog tubing. Therefore you could install standard window screen over the fog intakes. Standard window screen would prevent your frogs from getting out while allowing the fog to pass through. From what you are describing, it it the fly screening that is what is causing the problem, not the piping or number of bends.


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Dave,
Good advice, 
My tubing does extend down through glass about an inch, and i am using standard window screen already. 
I pulled the screen off today to fog real well, and will be in search of something larger mesh, hoping with the thought that flies dont like to crawl downward, will limit the amount entering resevoir.
Its not like they will enter for moisture, the tank has several water features to choose from, rather than searching out a 1" hole for it.
But its the curious ones i worry about...!!!!! Hehehe.


----------

